# MIT Spring 2010



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 17, 2010)

The MIT Rubik's Cube Club will be holding its second competition on March 6, 2010, in Cambridge, MA.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MITSpring2010

3 rounds of 3x3, 2x2, and OH; 2 rounds of pyraminx and 4x4; FMC, and big cubes blind if people want to. The venue is great (in fact I've already booked it for our Fall competition!)

See you there!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. The events list is making me *REALLY* tempted to go.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 17, 2010)

Two rounds of pyraminx? 

I really hope I can go. This sounds exciting!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, before someone else points this out:
It's not actually in the spring. It's in the winter. But it's the spring semester, so as far as we're concerned, it's our spring competition.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 17, 2010)

Gah! So tempting...
hmm


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 17, 2010)

No 5x5? What a disappointment.  Whatever, I'll be there.


----------



## roller (Jan 17, 2010)

I was so excited to see 'Cambridge' as i live 20mins away from it.

But then i realized it is in United States.
Not in UK  

:L


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoa! 3 rounds of 2x2 is tempting! I loved the last MIT competition, so we'll have to see


----------



## Weston (Jan 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Wow. The events list is making me *REALLY* tempted to go.



Me too. I STILL don't have a good 2x2 average. 3 rounds of 2x2 should help me with that.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Whoa! 3 rounds of 2x2 is tempting! I loved the last MIT competition, so we'll have to see


TOW + STO is win.



Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The events list is making me *REALLY* tempted to go.
> ...



6 rounds of 2x2 in 1 week should help me with that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 17, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Whoa! 3 rounds of 2x2 is tempting! I loved the last MIT competition, so we'll have to see




If I go, no way I'm staying at residence again. mad expensive.


----------



## blah (Jan 17, 2010)

No 333bf/mbf?


----------



## Micael (Jan 17, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> [...] and big cubes blind if people want to. [...]



I want to.



blah said:


> No 333bf/mbf?



I want too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2010)

definitely not going with the events that are there. o well.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> definitely not going with the events that are there. o well.



Whose cubes will Andy borrow instead then?!? ZOMG


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll most likely be there, but at this point idk.


----------



## Kian (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Kyle and I will make this work. Happy to get back up there again after such a well run, fun competition last time!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't understand the logic of having FMC, 4x4BLD, and 5x5BLD, multiple rounds of 2x2, but not 3x3BLD. >_>

Whatever, the three rounds of OH allows me to finally not suck at it, so that's cool.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 18, 2010)

FMC, 4x4 BLD, and 5x5 BLD are easy to run. They really don't affect our time schedule at all. 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD are not very popular, so the number of people who want to do them will require little manpower. FMC will require one judge (who doesn't need to know how to do anything) for an hour, regardless of how much interest there is, plus a few minutes of my time after the round ends. Basically, we saw little reason not to offer any of them as they're so easy to run. 

We have allotted 1 hour for three rounds of 2x2. That's how long it would probably take to do one round of 3x3 BLD. Unless we were to cut all of 2x2, we wouldn't have time to do 3x3 BLD. Part of our goal in this competition is to include MIT cubers more--most of whom are not very competitive and don't know how to do all the events that are usually run. So we're offering the "easiest" events, so 2x2 had to be included.

That's the logic.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going. I just signed up. It will be my first competition.


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2010)

If it snows a freaking foot again I am holding you personally responsible, Tim.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 4, 2010)

March 6 isn't spring...


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> March 6 isn't spring...





Tim Reynolds said:


> Oh yeah, before someone else points this out:
> It's not actually in the spring. It's in the winter. But it's the spring semester, so as far as we're concerned, it's our spring competition.



Also of note, Caltech Winter 2010 is in the Spring.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > March 6 isn't spring...
> ...


Oh. At least Tim has a good reason. But my point was really that the competition being in winter means snow it is not that unlikely.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 5, 2010)

MIT is a good location for me but I don't have enough reason to attend if there is no 3x3 BLD event.


----------



## NateG (Feb 9, 2010)

I registered. I Guess I'm going to MIT twice this year for competitions.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 9, 2010)

hmm my first out-of-country competition? the two rounds of pyraminx and three rounds of 2x2 is so tempting...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 9, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> hmm my first out-of-country competition? the two rounds of pyraminx and three rounds of 2x2 is so tempting...



What's the last decently sized competition in America that hasn't had BLD?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 9, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm my first out-of-country competition? the two rounds of pyraminx and three rounds of 2x2 is so tempting...
> ...



What's your point?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 9, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...


You should hold BLD is my point. At least best of two with a total time limit of 10 minutes on their sum, or something like that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 9, 2010)

Why hold BLD if the majority of people don't really want to do it?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> You should hold BLD is my point. At least best of two with a total time limit of 10 minutes on their sum, or something like that.



Don't forget Megaminx, too. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 9, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > You should hold BLD is my point. At least best of two with a total time limit of 10 minutes on their sum, or something like that.
> ...



You forgot to note if you're going of not.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Why hold BLD if the majority of people don't really want to do it?



Exactly. Last competition at MIT, there were 25 BLD competitors, out of 78. It's a fairly time-consuming event for its popularity.

Why do we need to hold BLD at every competition we run? It's not like we're never going to hold BLD again. We'll probably hold it at our fall competition.

If you don't like the events we're holding, then don't go. Otherwise, does it really matter to you?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 9, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Why hold BLD if the majority of people don't really want to do it?
> ...



There's never a good way to please everyone. Some people would like competitions where you don't need to be sub-15 in order to make it to the second round. Some people would want to have all the events and cut anyone who isn't in the top 5% of all competitors in the first two solves.

But people need to realize that adding "just this one event" isn't always simple. And people need to just be glad there are competitions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2010)

We're getting where there really are a lot of competitions in the USA. We should consider ourselves lucky to have so many options. I think that, since we are having so many, we should start thinking in terms of that. It makes sense now to create more "custom competitions", where you can have specializations. Dan's big cube competition was a good example last year, I thought - I really regretted not being able to make it there! If Tim wants a competition with no BLD, that's perfectly fine. If I want to hold a competition with nothing but BLD, that should be fine too! 



Tim Reynolds said:


> If you don't like the events we're holding, then don't go. Otherwise, does it really matter to you?


This.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> If I want to hold a competition with nothing but BLD, that should be fine too! .


This.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 9, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Why do we need to hold BLD at every competition we run? It's not like we're never going to hold BLD again. We'll probably hold it at our fall competition.
> 
> If you don't like the events we're holding, then don't go. Otherwise, does it really matter to you?


Well, it's certainly your choice.
But BLD is a really traditional event, along with OH and speed.

Also note that by setting yourself a precedent of not doing it, you're telling people that it's not as important, and incidentally encouraging them not to learn/practice BLD.
And I think a lot of people at MIT could eventually get fast at it.
(How did I learn BLD? I was allowed to do it at Nationals. And the first Berkeley Fall. Then the first Berkeley Spring... Then....)

I wouldn't say this about other events like Megaminx. I just don't understand why you'd subordinate BLD that much.


----------



## shelley (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know that anything is a "traditional" event besides 3x3 speed. Even 4x4 has been held at more competitions than 3x3 BLD, but I wouldn't actually consider 4x4 "traditional". At the Dutch Open they called us the "strange people who do this thing blindfolded" at the awards ceremony 

I think it only seems that way now because Caltech, the birthplace of modern competitive cubing in the US, had a lot of BLD enthusiasts early on. There's nothing wrong with not holding BLD. You and I would be much less likely to attend a competition without it, but that's because we specialize in it. Not everyone does.


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not like Tim is saying "let's not do BLD IT'S WORTHLESS", he's just not holding it this time, in place of other events.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> I think it only seems that way now because Caltech, the birthplace of modern competitive cubing in the US, had a lot of BLD enthusiasts early on. There's nothing wrong with not holding BLD. You and I would be much less likely to attend a competition without it, but that's because we specialize in it. Not everyone does.


Yeah, I forgot to discuss that. I don't think I have any right to make Tim hold BLD, it's just that I can't get used to the idea of a regular competition without BLD. BLD has been around in the US from the beginning, and especially in my competition background.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> I don't know that anything is a "traditional" event besides 3x3 speed. Even 4x4 has been held at more competitions than 3x3 BLD, but I wouldn't actually consider 4x4 "traditional".


Wow, looking at popularity (most persons), BLD is further down on the list than I would have presumed. After thinking about it, I guess it certainly makes sense, but I wasn't expecting it to be behind even pyraminx... but again, I guess I should have realized that. I'm going to have to keep that in mind for future competitions.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 11, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that anything is a "traditional" event besides 3x3 speed. Even 4x4 has been held at more competitions than 3x3 BLD, but I wouldn't actually consider 4x4 "traditional".
> ...



I was really surprised by Pyraminx's popularity at the last MIT competition. There were, like, 40 people doing it or something.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Its because it is easy, while being cheap and easy to buy now. It is the same reason Magic and 2x2 are popular.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I was really surprised by Pyraminx's popularity at the last MIT competition. There were, like, 40 people doing it or something.



I should get my pyraminx by then. I put in an order on popbuying on the 30th of January, but I still hasn't been sent from Hong Kong yet...... I'm not gonna get it for another 2 1/2 weeks at least  

I solved in on my own on Ultimate Magic Cube. It's so easy.....


----------



## Kian (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, we have quite the special guest coming.


----------



## Googlrr (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't mean to be a bother, but who would I contact to unregister for a specific event. I just looked and apparently I signed myself up for OH. I did not want to do OH, haha. I've never practiced it. I think I just saw 3x3 and checked it off >.<

So would I have to try and get this fixed or can I show up and just be like "nah I don't want to do that". D:

My bad.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 21, 2010)

In general, just send the organizers an email. The organizers' email will always be on the competition webpage.

Alternatively, I can just delete you from it, seeing as I read this forum.


----------



## Googlrr (Feb 21, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> In general, just send the organizers an email. The organizers' email will always be on the competition webpage.
> 
> Alternatively, I can just delete you from it, seeing as I read this forum.



In that case, could you please remove me from OH? The name's Trevor Carmichael. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going. Anyone else staying at the Residence Inn?


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

I think I'll probably end up going to this. Anthony is so persuasive! 2 rounds of pyraminx is very sexy. Now I just need to figure out if I'm going to drive or fly...


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 26, 2010)

ill try to make it


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 26, 2010)

*MIT Spring 2010 Trading*

Who's going, and what are you bringing to trade/what are you looking for.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 28, 2010)

Wooh, this is coming up! 73 people so far! I should finish making the scoresheets...

There's two competitions posted on http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php in the USA that are coming up...and they're both at MIT. Wooh.


----------



## Owen (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I'm going. Looking forward to meet your guys.


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I should finish making the scoresheets...



Alright I'll take a a few 7s in my first round.


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2010)

I replaced my clutch master & slave cylinders on the jeep, so it seems that now I can actually take it out of (and put it into a different) gear, so I should be able to make it.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 2, 2010)

Bob said:


> I should be able to make it.



Awesome. I'm a cuber too, btw.


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2010)

Bob said:


> I replaced my clutch master & slave cylinders on the jeep, so it seems that now I can actually take it out of (and put it into a different) gear, so I should be able to make it.



Let's hope your trip is a bit shorter than last time...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I replaced my clutch master & slave cylinders on the jeep, so it seems that now I can actually take it out of (and put it into a different) gear, so I should be able to make it.
> ...



Agreed. Make sure that parking brake is nice and not-stuck.


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually, I gave my parking brake a temporary vasectomy. The lines can't reconnect on their own without a miracle.


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2010)

Bob said:


> Actually, I gave my parking brake a temporary vasectomy. The lines can't reconnect on their own without a miracle.



I hope your car doesn't have an identity crisis about not being a "real car" anymore.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 2, 2010)

Not gonna be able to go. The bus tickets are twice what I expected them to be = P. Oh well, maybe Nationals!


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to make it.
> ...



hahaha


----------



## Ron (Mar 3, 2010)

I am very excited to go to this competition. It happily coincides with a conference where I will be presenting. Looking forward to meeting new people.
Will there be an informal meeting on Friday or Saturday night?

I will be in the Charlesmark Hotel on Friday. From Monday I will be in the Westin Hotel. If you want to meet in the week after the competition, then please contact me.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2010)

So it REALLY was you Ron!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm really excited to see everyone again.

I have been less and less into cubbing and this may be my last tournament. my goal is to post a sub 30 second average or at least one sub 30 time.

what time on 4x4 do I need to get to do two solves?


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2010)

Ron said:


> I am very excited to go to this competition. It happily coincides with a conference where I will be presenting. Looking forward to meeting new people.
> Will there be an informal meeting on Friday or Saturday night?
> 
> I will be in the Charlesmark Hotel on Friday. From Monday I will be in the Westin Hotel. If you want to meet in the week after the competition, then please contact me.
> ...



Tim sent this out today, not sure if you received it. 

"Hey cubers, There's a change of plans regarding the Friday night informal gathering; apparently Lobdell Food court might be occupied. We'll just meet in the student center and find somewhere on the first two floors to cube for a while, starting at about 8 PM."

I'm sure there are a lot of people excited to meet you, too! What a nice coincidence that you happen to be in Boston at the right time. See you this weekend!



HowSuneIsNow said:


> what time on 4x4 do I need to get to do two solves?



Last time the cutoff to get a second solve was 2:30 and the cutoff for an average was 1:15, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > what time on 4x4 do I need to get to do two solves?
> ...



What we said this time on the website was 2:00/1:30. However, if we're ahead of schedule, everyone will probably get two solves. No promises though.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 4, 2010)

argh.... i cant go to the meeting the day before. I'm making this a one-day trip. anyway, goals: win 2x2.


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> argh.... i cant go to the meeting the day before. I'm making this a one-day trip. anyway, goals: win 2x2.



and 3x3 and 4x4 and OH...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 4, 2010)

Good weather this weekend...looks like MIT won't be the next snowed out competition!


----------



## lumanderthon (Mar 4, 2010)

what will qualification times be like?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 4, 2010)

It says stuff on the website, but here's approximately what we're thinking at the moment (everything depends on how much time we have the day of the competition).
3x3: Everyone gets 5 solves, top 24 (or 32 if we have lots of time) to second round, top 8 to the final
4x4: Everyone gets 2 solves, sub-1:30 get an average
2x2: Everyone gets 5 solves, top 16 (or 24) to second round, top 6 or 8 to final
3x3 OH: Everyone gets 2 solves, sub-:45 (or everyone?) gets an average, top 16 to the second round, top 6 to the final
Pyraminx: Everyone gets 5 solves, top 6 to the final


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a link to live results like last time?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's the same as last time:
http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/


----------



## lumanderthon (Mar 5, 2010)

if i get 30 second averages on 3x3 and 13 second on 2x2 is it worth it for me to enter?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

lumanderthon said:


> if i get 30 second averages on 3x3 and 13 second on 2x2 is it worth it for me to enter?



It's always worth entering


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 5, 2010)

lumanderthon said:


> if i get 30 second averages on 3x3 and 13 second on 2x2 is it worth it for me to enter?



Yes, definitely, you will by no means be close to being the slowest. And it's still fun, in any case.

Just make sure you pre-register as soon as possible--I'd like to have all the scorecards printed before the competition. See http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?form=Registration+Form&competitionId=MITSpring2010.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Tim, seeing as I'm the only person doing 4x4BLD, is it possible to move it slightly later in the morning?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 5, 2010)

Uh, you can do 4x4 and 5x5 BLD whenever you want actually. I don't really care, just make sure you're there for all your events.


----------



## lumanderthon (Mar 5, 2010)

hey tim! i really hope my registration went through. i tried quite a bit earlier but it never went up under "registered competitors" then i tried again just now. if it didnt work till just now im sorry i was late! but i tried earlier. i just want to make sure it did work though. im still not under "registered competitors" is that normal?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry about that, registrations have to get approved by hand and I wasn't around earlier. You're all set, see you tomorrow!


----------



## lumanderthon (Mar 6, 2010)

ah! ok great! thanks so much! ill see you there!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 6, 2010)

Woot, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 8, 2010)

Scrambles: http://mit.edu/cubeclub/Spring2010Scrambles/

The cube depicted in the FMC sheet doesn't match the scramble. oops.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2010)

If anyone cares, I got ABABA for the first round of 2x2.


----------

